# Phoenix, Arizona support group information



## ErikMesa

I just found this support group and am planning on attending next months meeting. I'll post a report here about it then. Hopefully I'll meet some good people._Arizona IBS Support GroupWhen: 2nd Wednesday of each MonthTime: 6:30 PMPlace: Mayo Hospital5777 E. Mayo Blvd.Phoenix, Arizonaemail: azibsgroup###home.comCost: FreeContact: Sharon Hall, azibsgroup###home.com480-563-1944_ ErikMesa


----------



## 22514

am new to this site, would you know if this group is still active & how are meetings? thanks


----------

